# Few pics of whats in my closet



## maineharvest (Apr 15, 2008)

First four pics are Shnazzleberry.   The last pic is a male Mental Floss, a mother White Rhino, and a few Shnazzleberry clones that Im attempting to grow in hydro.


----------



## maineharvest (May 1, 2008)

Here is my four shnazzles.  My guess would be around 35 days of flower but I really have no idea.  This picture was taken a few days ago so they might be around day fourty.


----------



## Growdude (May 1, 2008)

VeRy nice indeed!


----------



## lyfr (May 1, 2008)

howdy maine, different strains, different grow methods,  thats gotta keep it interesting!  sounds like lots of fun...and lookn good too


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 1, 2008)

They look great MH. Looks like they love whatever you're doing to them.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 1, 2008)

looking good, id say they are hungry...id bump up the nutes until the last week ,week and a half then just water with plain h20 until chop.


looking great!!!!!!!!


----------



## maineharvest (May 1, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> looking good, id say they are hungry...id bump up the nutes until the last week ,week and a half then just water with plain h20 until chop.
> 
> 
> looking great!!!!!!!!




Yeah Im gonna give them a heavy feeding next time.  I gave them some molasses last week and no other nutes.  Wasnt sure if I should mix nutes with molasses.  Im gonna wait till the very last day possible to harvest these girls.


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

looks good man, keep up the good work


----------

